# Is anyone using the Waze App??



## grumpygrizzly (Jan 28, 2020)

I've got a regular GPS in my truck but, I prefer the routes and information you get from the Waze app.

What does Uber use and does it connect with the main office to give you routes and payment information??


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Most drivers in urban areas use Waze. 
You can select Waze from the settings in the Uber Driver app.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I prefer Waze for the crowd sourced info....


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

grumpygrizzly said:


> I've got a regular GPS in my truck but, I prefer the routes and information you get from the Waze app.
> 
> What does Uber use and does it connect with the main office to give you routes and payment information??


Waze is too damn cluttered. Is there a "less cluttered" option in Waze?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

yes but keep police locations, traffic, and hazards,accidents that's all I keep on mine


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

jonsnownothing said:


> Waze is too damn cluttered. Is there a "less cluttered" option in Waze?


Yep. In the settings you can turn most of it off.


----------



## grumpygrizzly (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

grumpygrizzly said:


> I've got a regular GPS in my truck but, I prefer the routes and information you get from the Waze app.
> 
> What does Uber use and does it connect with the main office to give you routes and payment information??


Waze shows where the SPEED TRAPS ARE !



jonsnownothing said:


> Waze is too damn cluttered. Is there a "less cluttered" option in Waze?


You can run waze in the background and listen to the audio alerts.


----------



## jlittle (Aug 17, 2018)

I like Waze For road hazards and police information. I keep my phone on Uber’s GPS for convenience.

I do use both in unison so I can decide which route is best. Whenever the turn by turn directions load in Uber while starting the ride, tap to show them all, and tap Waze.

Putting Waze on my infotainment system via CarPlay let’s passengers see remaining mileage and duration; and allows me to add incidents easily to Waze.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Waze sucks, it's only spotting cops, not pax or other issues


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Google maps has the waze speed trap feature now


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I switched from Google to Waze when I started Ubering a week ago. Have it on the carplay display and Uber Nav on the phone at the same time. I regret it every time I decide to try following Uber instead of Waze when they disagree, so I'm going to just follow the Waze instructions from now on.

Usually they agree so it's nice to have Uber turn by turn on my headset and Waze alerts through the car speaker, but getting that to work just right was a challenge.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> I switched from Google to Waze when I started Ubering a week ago. Have it on the carplay display and Uber Nav on the phone at the same time. I regret it every time I decide to try following Uber instead of Waze when they disagree, so I'm going to just follow the Waze instructions from now on.
> 
> Usually they agree so it's nice to have Uber turn by turn on my headset and Waze alerts through the car speaker, but getting that to work just right was a challenge.


I do the same but I use Android Auto. 
As soon as I hit the Navigation button on Uber or Lyft it kicks over to the car screen.

I only use it when I have a single female rider so they can see where my navigation is taking them.
Otherwise everyone else gets long hauled and don't need them seeing that I'm missing gps recommended routes.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I use Waze. TBH I'm not sure which is better, Waze or Google, or if it's just a matter of preference. But I've been using Waze for years, so I'm able to switch between route options etc, quickly.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Waze and Google maps 
I use waze for speed traps and pot holes and road speed limit as in my town they keep changing the road speed limit and also for pickups from private roads waze and Google does a better job than the lousy uber navigation


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

I prefer Google over Waze. I don't like all the extra info from Waze. It's too busy and distracting. The Google interface is quite elegant and its visuals are very user friendly. You can select your preferred default in the Navigation settings. It will automatically default to Uber's nav when you start, but once you change it to your preference, it stays that way. It's supposed to switch back automatically when you get close to your drop off, which is helpful, but it doesn't always work.


----------



## TexChuck (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm in Houston, When i'm downtown WAZE totally sucks. Signal gets lost completely, Had it on for 1 drop off then 1 pick up. Was lucky to get them both. WAZE also sucks when it comes to routing, where theres multiple routes you can take it will give you 1 route, that's it..Google maps will give the same route but also show other options and the time it will take to get there. ..like 2 min longer, This way i know how long the other route will take and that there's not a major 30 min delay.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Realize Google owns Waze, they have for a few years now. This is why you see things trickling into Google Maps, like traffic and incidents. Eventually Waze is going to be gone. And all that’ll be left for us, is a much shittier version of what we used to have in Waze.

And the beat goes on.....


----------

